# Best Pedals that emulate Marshall JTM45 and Plexi era amps?



## Robert1950

The 8ohm and 16ohm compatibility thing from a previous post has lead me to consider a good pedal that can emulate the earlier JTM45 and/or Plexi era amps instead. I only play (read noodle) at home so this may work better for me. I will be going thru a 15 watt Fender Super Champ X2 - clean tube channel. I also have Weber Mini Mass attenuator that can push the 6V6s into some overdrive if I need to. I'm leaning a little more towards JTM45, or less OD with Plexi style. Suggestions?


----------



## keto

Fulltone OCD
Catalinbred Dirty Little Secret (lowest gain of the 3 I've listed, tho the OCD sounds good with the gain down)
ZVex Box of Rock

etc etc


----------



## Budda

Alexander jubilee? Marshall Guv'nor? I'm sure AMT makes one as well. Fulltone OCD. There's going to be lots.


----------



## JHall55

There’s so many...some of my favourites are:

Zvex Box of Rock
Wampler SuperPlex/Plexi Drive
PettyJohn Gold



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Adcandour

There's a vintage Ross pedal on for sale in the forum that sounded exactly like my vintage script mxr d+ only with more output. I liked those for my marshall tone. Mind you, I was always playing through a vintage marshall circuit...

sounded like shit through a fender amp.


----------



## Robert1950

Box of Rock seems seems to be on the top of many player's list. Not exactly cheap. Seems to be different versions, but I am wondering if it just the housing of the pedal. Wonder if there is any difference between the Vertical and Vexter series??


----------



## [email protected]

Love my Marvel Drive, you have to buy online though


----------



## Robert1950

Noticed a Box of Rock on Kijiji for $125, just happens to be in Oshawa


----------



## cboutilier

I have a neat handmade pedal from a local guy. Its a tube driven Naymark Smokestack. It turns my Fenders into Marshalls


----------



## VHTO

Lovepedal Jubilee (granted, it's for Marshalls a touch later) and Lovepedal OD Eleven variants


----------



## bzrkrage

The best pedal?
Bogner La Grange & Gurus 1959.





This guy has the same ......problem.


----------



## amagras

I have a Fulltone Plimsoul that can do all sorts of Marshall rock tones.


----------



## mhammer

Robert1950 said:


> Box of Rock seems seems to be on the top of many player's list. Not exactly cheap. Seems to be different versions, but I am wondering if it just the housing of the pedal. Wonder if there is any difference between the Vertical and Vexter series??


Nah. AFAIK, it's a simple reorientation for the purposes of pedalboard compatibility.


----------



## Adcandour

cboutilier said:


> I have a neat handmade pedal from a local guy. Its a tube driven Naymark Smokestack. It turns my Fenders into Marshalls


Excuse me?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## High/Deaf

I found a Menatone Workingmans Blue (the smaller, 4 knob version) that works great into my DRRI. In particular, the two tone controls (Presence and Mid Push) seem to cover that tonal range that helps get the Fender clean into that older Marshall vibe. It's the best I've owned, so far.


----------



## hollowbody

For JTM tones, it's the Box of Rock hands-down for me. I love the OCD, the Plexi Tone and Plextortion, but those are much higher-gain pedals that are closer to the 2204/JCM800 sound - still good, but if you're looking for vintage crunch, the BoR wins for me.


----------



## cboutilier

adcandour said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


It is a starved plate 12ax7 design overdrive pedal, voiced to simulate the drive channel of an old Marshall. It was built by a guy in Dartmouth NS, who is actually an employee of Diamond Pedals.


----------



## Adcandour

cboutilier said:


> It is a starved plate 12ax7 design overdrive pedal, voiced to simulate the drive channel of an old Marshall. It was built by a guy in Dartmouth NS, who is actually an employee of Diamond Pedals.


I would love to hear a clip...


----------



## cboutilier

adcandour said:


> I would love to hear a clip...


I'll try and grab one tomorrow for ya. It really works its magic on my Valve Jr.


----------

